# Rescape Need suggestion



## Vivian Andrew (9 Jun 2014)

Hi,

My tank got crack and bought a new tank and did scape using manten stone below is the scape pic so need suggestion on the new scape. 




 



 

Thank you


----------



## kirk (9 Jun 2014)

Oh no cracked tank! I hope it wasn't full at the time. I don't consider myself a rock scaper. I find it harder with rocks that wood. what you've done if I'd achieved I'd be pretty happy. To be Piccys if I may? I'm not sure about the larger darker more shadowed rock.


----------



## Sacha (9 Jun 2014)

Really sorry to hear about the crack! 

It looks great so far, maybe just attach a black background to the back wall?


----------



## Vivian Andrew (10 Jun 2014)

Thanks for your comments, I will add frosted sheet behind.


----------



## Martin in Holland (10 Jun 2014)

What are your plans with plants?


----------



## Vivian Andrew (11 Jun 2014)

Martin in China said:


> What are your plans with plants?



Monte carlo 
DHG
Blyxa japonica
Pogostemon Helfri
Pogostemon Erectus
Pogostemon Stellatus
Prospernica-palustris


----------



## Martin in Holland (12 Jun 2014)

Maybe you could make the path in the middle a bit more obvious by moving 2 or 3 stones more to the left or right....or even remove them totaly


----------



## Vivian Andrew (12 Jun 2014)

Martin in China said:


> Maybe you could make the path in the middle a bit more obvious by moving 2 or 3 stones more to the left or right....or even remove them totaly


I have planted the plants yesterday itself


----------



## Sacha (12 Jun 2014)

Great! This is going to look very nice in a few weeks.


----------



## Vivian Andrew (12 Jun 2014)

Sacha said:


> Great! This is going to look very nice in a few weeks.[/qu


Hope it will look nice in few week


----------



## Craig. (15 Jun 2014)

That mini landscape rock on the far right is beautiful. Love it.

I think you have done a great job. 

Can you tell me where to get a frosted background please? Thank you.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Vivian Andrew (16 Jun 2014)

Craig. said:


> That mini landscape rock on the far right is beautiful. Love it.
> 
> I think you have done a great job.
> 
> ...



Thanks Craig, i got frosted sheet from glass decor shop in my place (Coimbatore, India) , i don't have idea about your place but checked in eBay and found lot of sellers below is one link for u to get idea

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A4-ROLL-S...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item3376f065a3


----------



## Craig. (16 Jun 2014)

Thank you, I just bought something similar from another eBay auction. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Hari Sankar (12 Jul 2014)

Great Going bro...


----------



## Hamza (12 Jul 2014)

Sorry to hear about your crack, I believe it caused a big mess there.

But this hardscape is a big improvement on the previous, kudos! looking forward to its progress.

P.S. I would also like to mention that these arent manten stone, rather ryuh or seiryu. A lot of sellers in our market have big confusion with that.


----------



## Vivian Andrew (15 Jul 2014)

Thanks Hamza, Luckily tank got half crack, so i saved all the fishes but before setting up new tank lost some plants below is the cracked tank pic



 

Anyhow the new tank is really doing well had some issue of brown hair algae in 2nd week but now it's gone will post the pic soon once i go home for weekend, i bought the stone from Mr Suraj (Aquashoppe) below is the link to the stones i bought

http://aquashoppe.in/substrate-decor/rocks-pebbles

I also had the doubt but he said lot of types are there[DOUBLEPOST=1405427639][/DOUBLEPOST]





Hari Sankar said:


> Great Going bro...


Thanks Man, watching your thread your tank looks really nice now.


----------

